# SP 2022 My First Sig.



## Juicy (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey guys justgot my first sig and I like it I havent taken it to the range yet but I'm sure I'll still like it, I was looking for cool stuff to acceserise it any ideas would be a appreciated also looking for a conceale carry holster. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Greetings and welcome. Do some reading and you'll find a lot of the answers to questions already asked, without having to rehash both. I would highly recommend you do a thorough cleaning of both the gun AND the mags before your first range trip. There are instructions on that and are easy enough to find as well.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Growler 67,
Speaking of cleaning the 2022 I have read that putting the slide back on after cleaning for the first time can be a little tricky. Any advice to we nubies that just picked ours up?


----------

